# Horus Heresy



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

anybody got some interesting heresy fluff?

i have a lot of interesting stuff on the primarchs and such. mostly loyalist factions of the traitor legions during the heresy. i have some interesting stuff on kor phaeron too. supposedly he had worshiped the gods of chaos since the reunion between the emperor and lorgar. he simply bided his time and waited for the right moment to turn his primarch. in my eyes lorgar was quite possibly the most loyal primarch he just couldnt take a reprimand from the one he loved the most.

its also interesting how much hate lorgar must be filled with now. i mean he was shunned by his father when all he wanted to do was glorify him.....its no wonder he turned, religion was his life, so he gave praise to the emperor who didnt want any. it seems to me that they could have worked things out if they tried and then the emperor would have had an extra legion and a damn good one too.

also im interested in the word bearers black apostles and how they come about. i know that they are supposed to be fallen chaplains but i looking fo rsome more fluff

stuff about their crozius and armor and all that good stuff.

i also am interested in their pre-heresy aspect and how such a pious legion could turn from the emperor.

sorry if i seem repetiteve im just trying to fix up my avatar so i am posting stuff piecemeal

this is a col website

hhhmmmm......well id like to know how people play their armies and what ones they have

Merged Posts. This is not a chatroom. Please take your time and compose your posts thoroughly. If you have somethign to add after you post, use the EDIT button. -G


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Did you just do that to get lots of posts?:shok:
http://www.lexicanum.com click on 40k and search horus heresy. V.interesting.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> i also am interested in their pre-heresy aspect and how such a pious legion could turn from the emperor.


Wow just a few questions  The Word Bearers turned cos Lorgar was gutted when the Emperor told him that everything he knew in life(religion) was utter rubbish. Then just to kick him when hes down told him to be more like Roboute Gilliman(sorry if this is spelt wrong) how cruel was that  its the greatest irony in the 40k universe that the Emperor was made a god after the heresy otherwise the WB would be the most loyal/pious legion in the Imperium.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

wow that sucks....thats too bad. is it me or doesnt it seem like the emperor was kind of an ass and played favorites?



yeah i wa trying to get some more points for the avatar thing.....silly me


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

You are lucky you didn't lose any rep. Any way thats right callum.


----------



## Maggard (May 20, 2008)

I wouldn't say the Emperor played favourites, it's just that Guilliman saw the Emperor as a father and as a commander and didn't try to deify him in any way. The World Bearers habit of conquering worlds and building shrines went against everything the Emperor was trying to achieve since he was trying to enlighten mankind from superstitions of the Age of Strife.


----------



## Dragonoth (Jan 12, 2008)

Well if you want to know about a ton of different aspects of the Horus Heresy, if you haven't already, read the Horus Heresy series. Last book was Legion, the 7th I believe. Some of the best books I've read.


----------

